# First attempt at beef short ribs



## molove (Dec 13, 2015)

I bought some beef short ribs at Makro the other day at about £4.50/kg. I bought a couple of racks that weighed 2.2kg in all. I decided to cook them yesterday

After a bit of searching around the internet for ways to cook them came across these

Aaron Franklin's video about beef ribs

and

The Amazing Ribs article about beef ribs

In the Aaron Franklin video, he just rubs them and puts them in the smoker, in the Amazing Ribs article it talks about there being a layer of silverskin beneath the fat that needs removing. So I decided to trim the fat off to remove the silverskin. I removed all the fat and couldn't find any silverskin at all. Am I missing something? Should I not bother trimming the fat in future? Any ideas?

I decided to follow the Amazing Ribs recipe as I prefer to smoke low and slow, but decided to keep the racks together as 4 bone sections rather than cutting them into 2 bone sections.

Friday night, I filled the kamado with charcoal and chunks of oak and  salted the ribs and let them sit overnight in the fridge.

7am Saturday morning I fired up the kamado and set the controller to 225ºF and rubbed the ribs with Amazing Ribs' Bid Bad Beef Rub













2015-12-12 07.22.43.jpg



__ molove
__ Dec 13, 2015






The kamado was up to temperature and the ribs went on at 7.30 am. I wasn't too sure how long they were going to take, but the recipe had suggested possibly longer than 10 hours. I decided to test for doneness by using the toothpick method rather than relying on internal temperature alone. I pulled them after 11 hours and they came off the smoker looking like this. The internal temperature was about 200ºF and a coctail stick slid into the meat very easily.













2015-12-12 18.29.42.jpg



__ molove
__ Dec 13, 2015






I rested them for an hour in an insulated cool box.













2015-12-12 20.05.12.jpg



__ molove
__ Dec 13, 2015






They turned out absolutely delicious, very rich and an amazing beefy flavour. I don't think I would be able to eat more than a couple of ribs as they were so rich,

The missus has demanded that I make them again, and on a regular basis!

They were probably one of the easiest things I've ever barbequed. As the kamado will easily do a long cook without needing to be refueled, and my Auber temperature controller maintains the temperature to within a degree or two, I didn't need to do anything at all from putting the ribs on, until checking for doneness.

So if you've never tried beef short ribs, I can highly recommend them


----------



## smokin monkey (Dec 13, 2015)

Hi molove, those Ribs look amazing! Kiska cooked them this year at the UK Meet!

Glad you are liking your Kamado, I have one of those, with a controller, and yes, set and leave!

[emoji]128077[/emoji][emoji]128077[/emoji][emoji]128077[/emoji]


----------



## molove (Dec 13, 2015)

Smokin Monkey said:


> Glad you are liking your Kamado, I have one of those, with a controller, and yes, set and leave!
> 
> [emoji]128077[/emoji][emoji]128077[/emoji][emoji]128077[/emoji]


The kamado is fantastic, I use it at least once a week. It's fantastic for searing steaks at about 500ºC. I've owned various bbq's and smokers over the years and this is the one I use with any regularity.


----------

